# Endlinks for Air ride?



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

I drive a mk7 GTI and have an air lift performance setup I'm preparing to install.

I also have some Spulen adjustable front end links to use instead of the air lift front end links.

Is anyone running adjustable end links, front or rear with their air ride? I only have front end links and not rear. Should I pick up some adjustable rear end links as well? Would ride quality or handling improve?

What's the best way to adjust them? I was thinking I was just gonna figure out my preferred ride height, jack up the car, place jack stands under all the control arms, and install end links this way while the suspension is basically loaded by the control arms on jack stands. Is this an okay way of doing this?


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

you are going to run into issues running them because you need the hyme joint with the cap head bolt on the lower end of the end link(especially on the pas. side)


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

GintyFab said:


> you are going to run into issues running them because you need the hyme joint with the cap head bolt on the lower end of the end link(especially on the pas. side)


You're talking about the rear end links right? Is it worth pursuing getting adjustable rear end links since I already have front ones?


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

euroadb said:


> You're talking about the rear end links right? Is it worth pursuing getting adjustable rear end links since I already have front ones?


no, i'm talking about the fronts. Do you have them installed already? It also depends on your wheel and tire size if you will have clearance issues in the front.


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

GintyFab said:


> no, i'm talking about the fronts. Do you have them installed already? It also depends on your wheel and tire size if you will have clearance issues in the front.


I don't have them installed yet. Just prepping for the bag install. You're saying these endlinks won't be good? They seem like they have that ball joint (heim joint?) Am I missing something? Currently running stock R wheels but will maybe get something different in the future.
So is it worth looking into rear endlinks?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

Just looked them up, You still might have clearance issues. It depends on length and if it "pushes" the bar low enough so that when you air out, the bottom of the endlink doesn't catch on the pas. frame rail.


----------

